# Super Nintendo Entertainment System [SNES] discussion thread



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

My friend returned my SNES after borrowing it like five years ago. So I finally have my beloved copies of Super Metroid, Super Mario World and Donkey Kong Country (amongst others) back. And man, this thing never gets old.

I've been enjoying Super Mario World especially lately; what an awesome world to explore. But the same goes for Super Metroid.

I figured you guys also have your fair share of memories and opinions about the SNES that you're just dying to post, hence this thread (after no such thread came up after searching).



Oh yeah


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

WHERE AM I


----------



## Yagura (Jun 28, 2013)

A Link to the Past > Super Metroid.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7nsBoqJ6s8[/YOUTUBE]

Motherfucking page one.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Yagura said:


> A Link to the Past > Super Metroid.



[YOUTUBE]IeZWqlBN5jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> WHERE AM I



The pastpresent and you love it.



Yagura said:


> A Link to the Past > Super Metroid.



Hard to choose though.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Man, I never owned a SNES. I played Chrono Trigger on the DS, I emulated Super Metroid, I played the GBA version of FF6 and ALTTP, and I think that's about it.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yeah that reminds me.


Final Fantasy 6 > Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Oh yeah that reminds me.
> 
> 
> Final Fantasy 6 > Chrono Trigger.



ASDASFADSIOAU


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Man, I never owned a SNES. I played Chrono Trigger on the DS, I emulated Super Metroid, I played the GBA version of FF6 and ALTTP, and I think that's about it.



It's never too late to get one.

Man I remember playing on the SNES at my babysitter's house when I was like six. I played Super Mario Bros. 3 and Kirby Super Star with the kids of my babysitter. Those where great times.

All the fights about who's turn it was and the non-canon naming for Mario's powers: "YES! I've got BLUP!" (when we grabbed a flower, as throwing fireballs makes that noise: 'blup') xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8vz186pjY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

So this is what a time bubble looks like.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So this is what a time bubble looks like.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtkdo7bOmJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

A SNES topic that I haven't posted in yet?!  WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?!


----------



## Yagura (Jun 28, 2013)

God I fucking loved Kirby Super Star. Even if it was pathetically easy next to Super Mario World.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]reY4CRsnBoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess Naruto hates ya.

FEEL THE HATE 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsVlYjHuJOE[/youtube]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

In all seriousness.

Robotrek is the best SNES game of all time. From there it goes...

FF4 > Chrono Trigger > FF6 > A Link to the Past > Super Mario World > Super Metroid > Everything Else > Harley's Humongous Adventure


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Yagura said:


> God I fucking loved Kirby Super Star. Even if it was pathetically easy next to Super Mario World.



Me too. That game was so much fun.

Super Mario Bros. 3 was my favorite at the time though. I got into Metroid and Super Mario World later.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I guess Naruto hates ya.



Nah, I just love Super Metroid more than I love A Link To The Past, and definitely Chrono Trigger more than FF6.

I will say though, that I've only recently finished FF6 in a Final Fantasy marathon. I binged on that shit, and I was getting real tired of the random battles mechanic at that point. I still really liked 6.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Best. Game. Ever.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fj_a9_X5TE[/youtube]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

So any new SNES news?


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nah, I just love Super Metroid more than I love A Link To The Past, and definitely Chrono Trigger more than FF6.
> 
> I will say though, that I've only recently finished FF6 in a Final Fantasy marathon. I binged on that shit, and I was getting real tired of the random battles mechanic at that point. I still really liked 6.


Chrono Trigger is just sooooo perfect.

mmmmmmmm

oh yeah


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Best. Game. Ever.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fj_a9_X5TE[/youtube]



One of these days, I'm gonna get around to playing that.

But that day is not today.



Canute87 said:


> So any new SNES news?



SNES's are expensive as balls. That's the only news I can think of.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4svYt_WgJAE[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So any new SNES news?



Newish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Best console of all time, Imo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npeCZU0cq5k[/YOUTUBE]

 this game man and so many great games... Golden era of Rpg's too.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Newish



Sweet jesus, my mind is blown.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna get around to playing that.
> 
> But that day is not today.


Put cum for your favorite food. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Idek why haven't I made this thread earlier

I remember first playing SMBW, took me a week or more to complete... then a few years later I did it in less than a day


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

After ages of playing my SNES games on my monitor, I'm looking to acquire a SNES to play on my old CRT tv. I've got the money to buy one, but I'm not sure I'm willing to dish out $60 for an ancient console just so I can get that whole authentic "color blending" effect CRT's give.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

How do you do, sir/miss [I never freaking know with you]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ3clCcwHFc[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4svYt_WgJAE[/youtube]


Not a bad list.. FFVI was the best RPG of that console so is nice to see it. Super Metroid was just wow so I have to agree with that.. CT is too high not even top 20 in my RPG list of that console.. Too many great games.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ZwINelVSo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwN_Dpsdnuw[/youtube]

FF IV and VI should be on every list of games made to highlight SNES


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> After ages of playing my SNES games on my monitor, I'm looking to acquire a SNES to play on my old CRT tv. I've got the money to buy one, but I'm not sure I'm willing to dish out $60 for an ancient console just so I can get that whole authentic "color blending" effect CRT's give.



If you're looking for the most authentic experience, 60 dollars sounds cheap to me.

If you go down the route of emulation, there will be some degree of visual enhancement to your games, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTrtafl7epc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> How do you do, sir/miss [I never freaking know with you]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkT4vAJnJls[/YOUTUBE]



Naruto said:


> If you're looking for the most authentic experience, 60 dollars sounds cheap to me.
> 
> If you go down the route of emulation, there will be some degree of visual enhancement to your games, though.



I use emulators for all the old games I like. The enhancements are nice, but I completely forget what SNES games look like on a CRT tv. There's probably a shader filter out there somewhere that emulates that effect.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Iam playing A Link to the Past on my Motorola Defy as we speak

Got my SNES in the closet though. Will get some more games sometime soon I think.

Anyone here played Terranigma? I hear it was banned in the states and you could play it only through emulation.

Great aRPG


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Iam playing A Link to the Past on my Motorola Defy as we speak
> 
> Got my SNES in the closet though. Will get some more games sometime soon I think.
> 
> ...



You didn't see my links? One of the best RPG's in the console. Top 10 easily.... I want a damn remake.. 

It is part of the Soul series.. A trilogy 

And it didn't get banned. Nintendo of America didn't want to publish such.. NoE did tho.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

I need to also play Terranigma. It's made by Quintet, the same guys that made Robotrek.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Terranigma sure did get banned in some countries though. Thinking kids can't handle the twist


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Terranigma sure did get banned in some countries though. Thinking kids can't handle the twist



Oh really now? 

nvm I found it.. 





> Because of the parallels to religious tales and heavy religious overtones, this game was not released in America, but was popular in Europe and Australia (published by Nintendo). However, Terranigma got a chance at American life through console emulation. There is also a patch to convert the European version from PAL to NTSC to suit the American audience.





I just can't stop 

wait :

Quote RPGamer.com: 

"Have you got any idea as to why Terranigma wasn't released in North America?" 

*The game was fully translated and ready for US release when Enix's North American branch folded. This translation was used for the European release.*


and also from an archive (or so it looks) from the GIA: 

*A fantastic game, translated into English, and denied to North America by reason of Enix of America's closing.*


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Idk, if I should disclose the main twist for those, who didn't play it

Lol, now that I think about it, Terranigma's one of the three carts I own for the SNES

IT's in German though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah do not spoil it... They need to play that great game


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I deffinitely love Lufia 2 though. My first completed RPG and seriously a gateway into the genre for me. IT's silly, but I have not played a Final Fantasy game before and only played VI something like 3 years after I completed Lufia


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Emulator gamers, I strongly recommend Seiken Densetsu 3. Play the best Secret of Mana game ever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

*My Favorite SNES game:*
*TMNT IV Turtles in Time*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tdO3ev8hg8[/YOUTUBE]











_*And the honor of Biggest waste of Money and general WTF was I thinking when I bought this game goes to:*_

*Spiderman and X-men: Arcades Revenge* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn7fQKm3O3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *My Favorite SNES game:*
> *TMNT IV Turtles in Time*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tdO3ev8hg8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Omg I hated it that game so much.... God...


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emulator gamers, I strongly recommend Seiken Densetsu 3. Play the best Secret of Mana game ever


I think I have it

And lol, only recently completed the original Breath of Fire. Picked up Breath of Fire 4 a while back, decided to go back to the roots. Cool game. It had its issues, but fuck my life was it a fun game


Kira Yamato said:


> *My Favorite SNES game:*
> *TMNT IV Turtles in Time*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tdO3ev8hg8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




TMNT gamespek

Have not played the Spiderman thingo though

Anyone played this hilarious thing?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hqZ6Gb-J-s[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emulator gamers, I strongly recommend Seiken Densetsu 3. Play the best Secret of Mana game ever



Seiken Densetsu 2 > Seiken Densetsu 3



Oh and on the subject of Breath of Fire?  BoF 2 is better than 1 however the dragon transformation system is much inferior to the first game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't go wrong with TMNT IV Turtles in Time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Seiken Densetsu 2 > Seiken Densetsu 3



what? are you joking? 

I know Secret of Man[West releases name] is good and all but it can't touch the sequel


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CsCEZRtte4[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKf3sX9mGq0[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

No, no it can't touch the sequel because it's just so much better it can't reach down that far 

I loved Seiken Densetsu 3 but it just didn't compare with Secret of Mana.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> No, no it can't touch the sequel because it's just so much better it can't reach down that far
> 
> I loved Seiken Densetsu 3 but it just didn't compare with Secret of Mana.



Well I disagree with you in this one


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm playing the Secret of Mana for the GBA, which one is that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg I hated it that game so much.... God...



I remember begging my mom for that game as a kid for a birthday present. I sure wish the internet as it is now existed back then because I would have been able to do some research ahead of time >_<

But given that I didn't get my first PC until many years later (1996 or 1997) that was impossible.

My first X-men based video game and it was such a letdown. Seriously, how in the hell do you get to play as Storm and the level traps you in a underwater level?!!!!


Wolverine and the fun house level as he's running away from Juggernaut gave me some lol moments though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm on a mission to use my horrible Japanese skills to play some games that never made it out of Japan. Any of you know of any SNES games that never made it overseas that are supposed to be good?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'm playing the Secret of Mana for the GBA, which one is that?



That's Sword of Mana.  It is indeed an inferior Mana game surpassed greatly by Secret of Mana/Seiken Densetsu 2 and Seiken Densetsu 3.

Sword of Mana is a remake of Final Fantasy Adventure/Seiken Densetsu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'm playing the Secret of Mana for the GBA, which one is that?



Sword of Mana?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm on a mission to use my horrible Japanese skills to play some games that never made it out of Japan. Any of you know of any SNES games that never made it overseas that are supposed to be good?



You'd probably like Ranma 1/2 Akanekodan

Though, there is a decent english translation patch for it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> That's Sword of Mana.  It is indeed an inferior Mana game surpassed greatly by Secret of Mana/Seiken Densetsu 2 and Seiken Densetsu 3.
> 
> Sword of Mana is a remake of Final Fantasy Adventure/Seiken Densetsu.



I see

I also have Legend of Mana I think. For the psx. They all confuse me with the naming


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Legend of Mana is a love/hate game.  Personally I think it's fantastic...once you've unlocked almost all the abilities near the end of the game.  Until then it's pretty meh in my opinion.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You'd probably like Ranma 1/2 Akanekodan
> 
> Though, there is a decent english translation patch for it.



I'm meaning to play them all in Japanese, so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

WOAH.

WAIT.

They made a Ranma RPG?! I thought they only had crappy fighting games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Anyone played this hilarious thing?
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hqZ6Gb-J-s[/youtube]



I loved the game. I rented it countless times. Sure it was campy but it was fun to play through the levels with my brothers and friends.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, Ranma 1/2 Akanekodan is pretty simple, if your ability to read is fairly basic you should be able to cope with that game without too much trouble.

Has the added bonus of being a Ranma 1/2 jRPG.

Told you you'd like it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> WOAH.
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> They made a Ranma RPG?! I thought they only had crappy fighting games.


Yup, they did


Kira Yamato said:


> I loved the game. I rented it countless times. Sure it was campy but it was fun to play through the levels with my brothers and friends.



Me and my buddy played that thing to death, trying to complete it... We played volleyball with one of those bosses


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm on a mission to use my horrible Japanese skills to play some games that never made it out of Japan. Any of you know of any SNES games that never made it overseas that are supposed to be good?



I remember playing Tenchi Muyo RPG for snes via emulator ages ago. I don't remember there being an official English release although the translated version of the game have been out  for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Enix had some good games.  Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia, Robotrek.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

There's a translation for most snes games out there already I remember there being a forum where such projects were undertaken

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BgVSwYOmb8[/youtube]

I never got a good translation of this bitch, though I've finished it a few times.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Has the Slayers SNES RPG gotten a full translation yet?  Every time I look I can only find incomplete translations.  That said, it's been years since I last looked.

Never mind, a finished translation came out in 2010 it seems.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Did any of you play Jelly Boy?

That game was pretty fun too.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

A slayers rpg

never played jelly boy, what's it 'bout?

Also, EarthBound


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> There's a translation for most snes games out there already I remember there being a forum where such projects were undertaken
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BgVSwYOmb8[/youtube]
> 
> I never got a good translation of this bitch, though I've finished it a few times.



Yeah, Legend of the Super Saiyan never had a very good translation.  It was translated from Japanese to French to English.  I don't know if anybody ever did a straight Japanese to English translation.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol, it's looking like I'm the king of obscure SNES Japanese RPGs on this forum.  I admit, I have played nearly every RPG on the SNES so I'm not overly surprised.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> never played jelly boy, what's it 'bout?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIfFwA9_r8[/youtube]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Well, Ranma 1/2 Akanekodan is pretty simple, if your ability to read is fairly basic you should be able to cope with that game without too much trouble.
> 
> Has the added bonus of being a Ranma 1/2 jRPG.
> 
> Told you you'd like it.



I don't see kanji anywhere in this video I'm watching on it. This is good for the level I'm on. Once I get a better grasp of Hiragana/Katakana (like being able to recognize the characters immediately without having to think), then I'll find a game that has furigana in it. 



Kira Yamato said:


> I remember playing Tenchi Muyo RPG for snes via emulator ages ago. I don't remember there being an official English release although the translated version of the game have been out  for as long as I can remember.





> Tenchi Muyo RPG



Between the Ranma RPG and this. I can safely say this has been a good day.





Wesley said:


> Enix had some good games.  Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia, Robotrek.



I swear, I'll personally do a fan translation of Robotrek when I have a better grasp of Japanese. I remember the translation was...lacking, to say the least.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, it's looking like I'm the king of obscure SNES Japanese RPGs on this forum.  I admit, I have played nearly every RPG on the SNES so I'm not overly surprised.


I got my ex to play the Sailor Moon rpg, that game was funny

Also, should I play Dragon Warrior/Quest? I wanted for a long while now, but can't decide where to start


Scizor said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIfFwA9_r8[/youtube]



That looks funny, I'd play it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Sailor Moon RPG?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sailor Moon RPG?



Maybe you should just google SNES anime RPGs to see all of them.  RPGs were BIG on the SNES.

Regarding the Dragon Quest series?  Honestly all of them are fantastic.

I'd suggest the SNES remakes of them for the first 3.  For Dragon Quest IV and VI I'd probably suggest the DS remakes.  For DQV?  Either the DS remake or the PS2 remake.

For VII?  I've not played the 3DS remake yet (better fucking come to North America) but the PSX version is pretty awesome.  For the rest you don't really have a choice on what console to play them on.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I also have a psx on my phone, so that's an option

But I'm taking notes nonetheless.

Garh, there were so many games I played on the SNES and now can't remember half of them.

Oh yes... Bomberman ayone Great thing for a party with drunk people


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

I also really liked the Lion King on the SNES.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

@Scizor... it was hard to complete, but I did so on oth the SNES and the Gameboy.

Speaking of which, anyone owned the Super Gameboy adapter?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I remember having a hard time beating the final boss

But I _was_ a lot younger though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> @Scizor... it was hard to complete, but I did so on oth the SNES and the Gameboy.
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone owned the Super Gameboy adapter?



I did. 

This was how I felt about it as a kid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2013)

Chrono Trigger was the best.

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers the movie game was the shit.

So was Battle Toads vs Double Dragons

Mario games, Super Metroid, Donkey Kong country, oh my.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Speaking of which, anyone own the Super Gameboy adapter?



Fixed it for you, and the answer is yes.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I have mine as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nah, I just love Super Metroid more than I love A Link To The Past, and definitely Chrono Trigger more than FF6.
> 
> I will say though, that I've only recently finished FF6 in a Final Fantasy marathon. I binged on that shit, and I was getting real tired of the random battles mechanic at that point. I still really liked 6.



Yeah I started gaming with the SNES, god those were some great times.

I like Chrono Trigger more than FF too, though I cant figure out if FFIV or FFVI is better


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah I started gaming with the SNES, god those were some great times.
> 
> I like Chrono Trigger more than FF too, though I cant figure out if FFIV or FFVI is better



FFIV was better.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> though I cant figure out if FFIV or FFVI is better





This should answer that question.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2013)

Nah Chrono Trigger surpassed both IV and VI.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah I started gaming with the SNES, god those were some great times.
> 
> I like Chrono Trigger more than FF too, though *I cant figure out if FFIV or FFVI is better*



IV is THE FF in Japan. I can see why, it's defined some of the most notable franchise themes. I must admit I've never finished Chrono Trigger, but I have it for SNES, GBA and Android now. Will deffinitely complete that

I'm a bit intimidated by all the endings though. I'm obsessive-compulsive when it comes to rpg compeltion ratio


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Superman said:


> Nah Chrono Trigger surpassed both IV and VI.



I'll not disagree with that. Chrono Trigger was better in every way.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys are high.  Chrono Trigger was good but it wasn't Final Fantasy IV good.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You guys are high.  Chrono Trigger was good but it wasn't Final Fantasy IV good.



I've yet to play it till the end, but somehow I don't think anything will top VI in my book.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

The issue with VI is that while the first half of the game was freakin' amazing?  In second half the story really kinda fell apart.

If FF VI had managed to maintain the level of awesomeness as they had in the first half?  I would without a doubt say it was better than FF IV.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Chrono Trigger's battle system was better in general due to ATB and Dual/Triple Techs. The story was solid enough, and the characters were likable. FF4, while my favorite FF, made me hate it because of the main characters. 

That and FF4 doesn't let you have a robot on your team.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Why do you need a robot on your team when you have a half alien badass, a ninja, a sexy summoner, a sexy white mage and a guy who jumps a lot?

Besides, FF IV invented the ATB system.  Also dual and triple techs were largely useless even though they were cool.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The issue with VI is that while the first half of the game was freakin' amazing?  In second half the story really kinda fell apart.
> 
> If FF VI had managed to maintain the level of awesomeness as they had in the first half?  I would without a doubt say it was better than FF IV.


ACTUALLY, Square's intention with the game was that the second part was a sandbox game. You could literally pick up random 4 members and go rape Kefka's face.

I personally enjoyed all the possible exploring and dungeons. Also, notice how VII is just VI with better graphics, fewer characters and Steampunk > Cyberpunk[ish]?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

I mostly liked CT because as I a kid was getting depressed when I thought it was gonna end and then it smacked me over the head with a shit ton more game and I abused the effing crap outta the ATB system


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Why do you need a robot on your team when you have a half alien badass, a ninja, a sexy summoner, a sexy white mage and a guy who jumps a lot?
> 
> Besides, FF IV invented the ATB system.  Also dual and triple techs were largely useless even though they were cool.



FF4 has ATB? I don't remember this. 

Those still aren't as awesome as a robot though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it did... I really can't remember


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm perfectly aware of what Squares intention was with the 2nd half of FF VI, the story still HEAVILY suffered.

FF IV did indeed have the ATB system.  They just didn't have the bar visible to show you when somebody would have their next turn but it was most certainly ATB.

Rydia > R-66Y


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah, i checked, iv introduced the atb.

Enclave, idk, I really enjoyed the world of ruin


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> WOAH.
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> They made a Ranma RPG?! I thought they only had crappy fighting games.



Yes, it is decent. I beat it.. Great lines too... I beat it with the Spanish patch.. and the Sailor Moon too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't beat The Slayers RPG....   I failed you Lina


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

itt: tell me your top 5 snes games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Gah, always a tough question and the answer changes by the day.  Though #1 always remains constant.

1. Earthbound
1. Final Fantasy IV
2. Dragon Quest V
3. Lufia II
4. Final Fantasy VI
5. Breath of Fire II
Honourable Mention goes to Metal Max Returns.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I wish they localized MOTHER


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> I wish they localized MOTHER



Well that's the worst thing.  They DID localise it.  They just never released it.  It was 100% complete.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

...

Nintendo


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Eh, it's not too bad.  There's 3 or 4 prototype carts that have been found and the game has since been ripped from them.  So we can at least play them.  The game is pretty good for an NES RPG.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Did they make a translation for MOTHER3 btw? I'd play that too.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Nintendo didn't but Starmen.net sure as hell did



Oh and if you'd prefer the GBA version of Mother?



Sadly they didn't do a full translation of Mother 2 in that patch.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

brb, playing 

nah, not real now, but will do.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

You may also be interested in this:


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Shit, there's a patch for linux, but idk how to apply it, even though i use linux


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

You need a patching program.  I've never done ROM patches in linux, always done those in Windows.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

ROM patching on linux made me cry.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't imagine it'd be difficult.  I've encountered little in Linux that's overly difficult.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I should go find someone to do it for me and send me the patched file

And I bet it's not overly difficult. It's just 1:30am and I'm way too lazy to figure it out


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah but once you get yourself a quick bash script that does it all for you you're set for good.  Bash scripting is always fun.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2013)

Still have my SNES. Played Super Mario World 548290 times over. Last time played was prob yesterday.

But who knows of a game called Imperium? It was a Japanese shoot 'em up and was pretty interesting. So unknown, though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Never heard of it I was much more into Adventure and Arcade games back in the day.

Freaking DK Country


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2013)

I was too young to request games when I had my SNES, so I just played what I had.

I had Super Mario All Stars (5 mario games in 1), Super Mario World, Pac-Man 2, Demolition Man, Imperium, Mario's Missing (this was actually fun in my later years ), Mario Paint, and some cheesy racing game.

I sucked at Imperium when I was a kid, but I got interested it in when I got a bit older, there was just something about it that intrigued me. So sad that it's so underrated. 

I played DK/LoZ on my Gameboy, so I had that adventure experience too.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Speaking of which, anyone owned the Super Gameboy adapter?



Yeah I did.

I thought it was great, but I just couldn't get over the fact I couldn't use it to play game boy color games (mainly Pok?mon Gold) on my tv


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I can't imagine it'd be difficult.  I've encountered little in Linux that's overly difficult.



My problem was I couldn't find any ROM patching program for linux. I looked for ages.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> I thought it was great, but I just couldn't get over the fact I couldn't use it to play game boy color games (mainly Pok?mon Gold) on my tv


Yeah though I'd tried it


Patchouli said:


> My problem was I couldn't find any ROM patching program for linux. I looked for ages.



apparently Tsukuyomi UPS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> Yeah though I'd tried it



Me too, lol

Like ten times


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Me too, lol
> 
> Like ten times



But you know what I did, and was even worse? I was about to go play with my friend and our Pokemon. Had the cart in, and it was a perfect file at that. With a Mew and all. I pulled the cart out before switching the thing off...

It erased my save


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nois said:


> But you know what I did, and was even worse? I was about to go play with my friend and our Pokemon. Had the cart in, and it was a perfect file at that. With a Mew and all. I pulled the cart out before switching the thing off...
> 
> It erased my save



Oooooh 

That's harsh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

This thread mentions Super Metroid. Five Stars.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

oh hey Khris

Want some Goomba cookies and a glass of Fairy Fountain water?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

So Dragon Warrior.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

Yet to play... I'm terribad.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So Dragon Warrior.



As I said earlier, if you want to play all the Dragon Quest games I suggest getting Dragon Quest 1-3 on the SNES (fan translated is your only choice here).  IV and VI I would suggest the DS versions.  For Dragon Quest V either the DS version or the PS2 version (PS2 version requires fan translation patch).

For VII I haven't played the 3DS version yet as it isn't out here yet so I cannot comment on it.  However Dragon Warrior VII on the PSX is pretty freakin' amazing.  Dragon Quest VIII and IX you don't really have a choice of what platform to play those on.  PS2 and DS respectively.

Dragon Quest X is a MMO and thus can be ignored.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

I've already played all the DW's  DQ7 was ruined by Square on the 3DS


----------

